# Bathrooms in Hobby Toscana



## topsycamper (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi all,

I wonder if you can give me advice regarding shower trays in Hobby Toscana. My vehicle is 14 months old & within 2 weeks of purchasing it my shower tray split. I had it replaced under warranty and yet again the same thing has happened. 

1.Has anyone suffered a similar fate?

2. Is this Hobby's fault or my dealer whom I have little faith in and certainly will not purchase from them again?

Thanks

Lynda

PS the dealer had it from June until Nov so we have spent precious little time in it for these this to happen!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sounds to me like a Hobby fault. why is the tray splitting, where is it splitting, who is the dealer. Have you contacted Hobby direct to ask if there is a modification that has not been done.
Mind you i also wonder why the dealer did not check why it split in the first place.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Some are not looking at the forum "topic" are they? :lol: 

tony





MOD NOTE: Thanks Tony, moved to correct forum :wink:


----------

